# new, confused, concerned



## catnapt (Dec 7, 2008)

hii'd been doing so well for so long, i thought my IBS was a mis diagnosis, then BAM!several things happened pretty much at the same time, or overlapping, and now i wondering how things could have gone so wrongi have not been able to go for 9+ days now, in spite of taking osmotics, fiber supplements (soluble fiber) Phillips caplets, a stimulant laxative at the maximum dose, and finally, my doc said to go ahead and get the magnesium citrate stuff they use for a colonoscopy prep and still NOTHING! i know i do not have an obstruction because there is NO pain, thankfully (i am on a high dose of an SSRI, though, so that could be why no pain) but i am also able to pass gas, so i know there is no obstructionbut geez!!! (what on earth do i do now? what else can i do??? this has never happened before)now i am 53 and have not yet reached menopause, i had a period about 6 weeks ago, and it looks like maybe i won't have another (that would be great!! they've been irregular for a couple of years now)however i have a retroverted and partially prolapsed uterus, and i honestly believe that it is blocking my rectum- is that even possible?i have always had severe constipation just before i get my period, and as soon as i get it, i'm back to normal (or as normal as i ever get LOL)i know that i am um, full of stool (yeh, my family jokes that i've always been full of sh*t, blush)but it's not getting down past my uterus, or at least that is how it feels, there is nothing in the lowest part of the digestive tract- i am not, to put it bluntly, impacted- there is nothing down that low!so i am concerned, almost worried but not quite, as my doc does not seem too concerned, but what if my uterus is more or less stuck in the way?is this possible?so far the only thing i've been able to pass is a small amount of liquified stooli don't know what to do!i did several things wrong to get into this situation, diet wise, and i was very depressed, very inactive and then to top it off, put on medications with constipation as a side effect (GROAN!)but i've never had this situation before, where NOTHING has worked- i usually can not take even a small dose of a stimulant laxative without having severe cramps and diarrhea for days afterward (i believe i have IBS-A but have never been specifically told that)what do i do?have any other women had a problem like this?help, please!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you tried an enema? Sometimes that will get things moving.Anatomical issues can play a role, but the GI symptoms are different just before or during the period seems to be hormonal rather than some anatomical problem as they happen to most women (even if you don't have IBS you can have GI symptoms associated with your period).Passing some liquid stool may mean a partial obstruction. There may come a point you do need to get medical intervention but I would try an enema on your own to see if that will loosen up things enough to get them moving.Also since the mag citrate the doctor suggested did nothing to help you do need to call them back and tell them. If you don't say anything they will assume that did the trick. It may be a good idea to do that before you do an enema yourself to see what they say should be your next step.Once things are moving again with the constipating meds you may need to take osmotics every day to keep things going. Miralx sometimes is good for that and it is now over the counter at least in the US.


----------



## catnapt (Dec 7, 2008)

thanks so much for your reply Kathleen.yes I guess that's where the confusion was, how come it's only before my period (or when it's due- I still have not gotten my period and am hoping this is the end of them!!)but if it is, I am guessing that my hormones will not be affecting things anymore? once you are officially in menopause, do you stop having the GI problems associated with periods? I sure hope so!!makes me wonder, though, since I still haven't gotten a period, but my uterus was definately lower, as it always is just before my period is due. Perhaps my hormones are confused too my primary care physician gave me a prescription for Miralax, and told me to use it daily, but the bottle says not to use if for more than 2 weeks??I had been using it for over a year with good results, but I lost a lot of weight and my diet had improved, and I didn't need it anymore, only had occasional irregularity and that was fixed easily with probiotics and short course of increased fiber and/or Miralaxthis time, so many factors came together at the same time, it's really not surprising that this was the result: very low level of activity, extremely poor diet (wasn't eating much but what I was eating was all high fat, high calorie, low to no fiber, foods), medications that cause constipation, and the depression itself, which slows every thing downso, anyway, is it safe to take Miralax daily even though the bottle says not to? I have had two instances of my bloodwork coming back with low potassium and I needed to supplement it. I was told the reasons for low potassium include "laxative abuse".I was very embarrassed, as I don't abuse any substances, and was only following the doctor's instructions.It did make me feel that I should maybe only use the Miralax when absolutely necessary and not depend on it daily.what do you think?thanks again for your input, it's greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

On any bottle that says "no more than X weeks" that is if you are using it on your own without a doctor's diagnosis for a problem you are trying to just take care of yourself.If the problem lasts longer than that you need to go to the doctor, not just keep taking the over the counter meds on your own. Pretty much everything has a "don't use more than" wording these days because that puts the responsibility back on you to get proper medical care rather than thinking it is OK to just avoid the doctor and take what you can buy on your own.It doesn't become dangerous after two weeks, and if your doctor says to use it on a regular basis then you can follow their recommendation.If you are chronically constipated waiting until it gets really bad usually gets you in the position you are now. If you only get constipated a few times a year then don't take a daily preventative. If you are on medication that constipates you then you need to deal with that side effect all the time.


----------



## onthebit (Aug 11, 2009)

cat, I have experienced the diarrhea/watery stool with Miralax when I was very backed up. My MD said to keep taking it for several days, he said the diarrhea is good because things are starting to get broken up. Only you and your doc can tell if that's your situation though. Temptation to stop taking Miralax with watery stool, thinking I just have diarrhea and Miralax will cause more. Actually, my experience was that solid stuff came after that. I had to be patient--it took several days for everything to get out.You are probably aware of this, but one thing that really helps me is to take a 15-30 minute walk after I eat and drink lots of water while I'm on that walk. Then come home and sit on the toilet or at least make sure I'm doing something where I have quick access to a toilet if the urge strikes.The other thing I do behaviorally is if I'm not having success on the toilet after about 5 minutes, I get up and do other stuff. So that I associate the toilet with success and not with constipation!Good luck. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## onthebit (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh yea, one more thing. When I was doing research into my ibs differential diagnosis, I was surprised to learn how the female organs can affect things. (For example, ovarian cancer & IBS have some symptoms in common).I don't know that your uterus could block your rectum--maybe--but it seems very plausible that it could exert pressure or compress the rectum or part of the colon, making it difficult for poo to pass. That's probably what you were trying to sayy.







Do you have one of those little appliances to help keep your uterus in place, or what is your treatment plan for that?


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I am 53 too and suffered from terrible constipation my whole life but before my period it was pure hell! I started having irregular bleeding in my 40's which just added to the problems with constipation and all the awful things premenstrual things that go with it---depression, constipation, anxiety, etc. Anyway, I had an ablation 4 months ago and NO BLEEDING at all! It is an alternative to a hysterectomy and I am pleased. You are not having any more babies and why put up with years of irregular bleeding if you don't have to! Doctors don't get it that it's not just the bleeding but all the other things that our bodies suffer with due to hormonal problems. Maybe the ablation is something you might want to look into. I've been VERY pleased with it.. Easy recovery too---nothing to it.


----------



## tlannea (Dec 26, 2010)

I just want to let you know that I had a partial hysterectomy 4 years ago and then I had a full laproscopic hysterectomy this past June. I was put on Prempro (the pill) for homones because I had endometriosis. I stopped taking the Prempro because I thought I didn't need it. Immediately I started having severe IBS with constipation and bloating problems. I just realized last night at 4:00 in the morning that maybe, maybe, just maybe, I should take the hormones because today I found research saying that hormones are related to IBS. I am going back on Prempro tonight, will keep you updated. Just to let you know, I had no problems with IBS while on Merina. Which is a birth control IUD that makes you not have a period. I DON'T Recommend a Hysterectomy to cure IBS. Thanks, I'm new to the site but have researched enough on my own to know. Plus I've been hospitalized for days at a time for IBS and just this year it's been over 40 trips to the ER. I also had my gallbladder out which probably wasn't the case at all. I'm miserable and it's keeping me from life. So... tonight I start my hormones hoping to cure myself since none of the DR.'s know what to do. Good luck.


catnapt said:


> thanks so much for your reply Kathleen.yes I guess that's where the confusion was, how come it's only before my period (or when it's due- I still have not gotten my period and am hoping this is the end of them!!)but if it is, I am guessing that my hormones will not be affecting things anymore? once you are officially in menopause, do you stop having the GI problems associated with periods? I sure hope so!!makes me wonder, though, since I still haven't gotten a period, but my uterus was definately lower, as it always is just before my period is due. Perhaps my hormones are confused too my primary care physician gave me a prescription for Miralax, and told me to use it daily, but the bottle says not to use if for more than 2 weeks??I had been using it for over a year with good results, but I lost a lot of weight and my diet had improved, and I didn't need it anymore, only had occasional irregularity and that was fixed easily with probiotics and short course of increased fiber and/or Miralaxthis time, so many factors came together at the same time, it's really not surprising that this was the result: very low level of activity, extremely poor diet (wasn't eating much but what I was eating was all high fat, high calorie, low to no fiber, foods), medications that cause constipation, and the depression itself, which slows every thing downso, anyway, is it safe to take Miralax daily even though the bottle says not to? I have had two instances of my bloodwork coming back with low potassium and I needed to supplement it. I was told the reasons for low potassium include "laxative abuse".I was very embarrassed, as I don't abuse any substances, and was only following the doctor's instructions.It did make me feel that I should maybe only use the Miralax when absolutely necessary and not depend on it daily.what do you think?thanks again for your input, it's greatly appreciated!!


----------

